# When is a C-47 NOT a C-47?



## AWP (Aug 22, 2011)

Enjoy.

http://www.douglasdc3.com/faa/faa.htm


----------



## Headshot (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuck off!  My left eye is now twitching.


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2011)

What?


----------



## Headshot (Aug 22, 2011)

Why?


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2011)

Headshot said:


> Fuck off! My left eye is now twitching.



What does this mean in the context of my post? Is there a joke I'm not getting?


----------



## Headshot (Aug 22, 2011)

It made my brain hurt, yes it's a joke.  Have you had your coffee yet?


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2011)

Ah, I'm tracking now and my coffee was 14 hours ago. It is almost time for dinner. :)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 22, 2011)

There's an air museum 40 mins south of me that has a C-47 in it, awesome planes.  There was also one that thad been converted to a cafe up by Mangaweka that was pretty cool.

The really cool thing at the museum was a Harrier that had served in the Falklands.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 22, 2011)

Where's that? I hadn't heard of a Harrier here so I might have to drop in there if I'm going down for Warbirds next year.


----------



## Dame (Aug 22, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> What?


LOL, I knew what he meant as soon as I read it. Mostly because it had the same effect on me at 0400.


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2011)

How could you not understand the list?

Airplane n00bs....


----------



## Headshot (Aug 22, 2011)

I didn't know airplanes had boobs, or I would have studied it longer.


----------

